
UK becomes first major economy to pass net zero emissions law - perfunctory
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uk-becomes-first-major-economy-to-pass-net-zero-emissions-law
======
adrianN
This is of course a welcome move, but it's mostly meaningless when the
reduction curve is not defined. We can't continue on the current path until
2040 and then switch over till 2050. We need quick reductions now. What are
the targets for 2025 and 2030?

------
vixen99
The estimated cost of £1trillion has to be an underestimate.
[https://www.ft.com/content/036a5596-87a7-11e9-a028-86cea8523...](https://www.ft.com/content/036a5596-87a7-11e9-a028-86cea8523dc2)
Meanwhile the UK contributes around 1.5% of world-wide emissions. Assuming
climate models are correct, the effect on the global temperature will be
unmeasureable. But at least government ministers will stand proud even as
inequality increases. [https://www.equalitytrust.org.uk/scale-economic-
inequality-u...](https://www.equalitytrust.org.uk/scale-economic-inequality-
uk)

~~~
stuaxo
I don't know if you are implying that this should not have been done?

Countries often copy others and to have a major European economy do something
like this sets a good example.

There are intangible benefits too, like working out best practice etc.

Its funny how every time something minor is done for the environment the
logical fallacy is wheeled out that because the entire problem is not being
solved the step should not be taken.

Change always happens in steps and never all at once.

Inequality increasing in the UK is nothing to do with this measure and
everything to do with imposing austerity and throwing people into poverty.

Its not like making this law has taken valuable time, the government has a lot
of that which they are squandering on the years long Brexit deadlock.

